# Calssic celeste 1999 Bianchi Campione for sale



## sprudog (Feb 8, 2011)

This is a total deal for the roadie who appreciates the classics! GREAT condition!! 
Only $650, in Ventura, CA

Bicycle Type Road race & triathlon 
MSRP (new) $1,099.99 
Weight Unspecified 
Sizes 55cm
Color: Celeste

Frame & Fork 
Frame Construction TIG-welded 
Frame Tubing Material Chromoly, double-butted 
Fork Brand & Model Bianchi 
Fork Material Chromoly, double butted, unicrown crown 

Components 
Component Group Campagnolo Mirage 
Brakeset Campagnolo Mirage dual pivot brakes, Campagnolo Mirage levers 
Shift Levers Campagnolo Mirage Ergo 
Front Derailleur Campagnolo Mirage, braze-on 
Rear Derailleur Campagnolo Mirage 
Crankset Campagnolo Veloce, 39/53 teeth 
Pedals Look 206 
Bottom Bracket Campagnolo Veloce, 111mm spindle 
BB Shell Width Unspecified 
Rear Cogs 9-speed, 13 - 26 teeth 
Chain Campagnolo Daytona, 1/2 x 3/32" 
Seatpost Bianchi alloy, 27.2mm diameter 
Saddle Selle Italia Trimatic 
Handlebar ITM Super Racing 330 
Handlebar Extensions Not included 
Handlebar Stem ITM Alutig 
Headset Bianchi alloy 

Wheels 
Hubs Campagnolo Mirage 
Rims Mavic CXP 21, 32-hole 
Tires 700 x 23c Vittoria Zefir 
Spoke Brand Stainless steel 
Spoke Nipples Unspecified


----------

